# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Mund të jetë një burrë shok i ngushtë i një gruaje?

## DI_ANA

Një në tre burra ëndërron që ta ketë partnere shoqen e tij të ngushtë, ndërsa 50% e grave kanë miq të ngushtë ish të dashurit, ose ish burrat e dikurshëm . Një nga diskutimet e...

Një nga diskutimet e përhershme që shpesh kthehet në mollë sherri për çiftet, është prania e një të treti në relacion, por jo në kuptimin e zakonshëm të rrezikut. Gjithmonë dyshimi se mos shoku i ngushtë i një femre, nuk është thjesht shok i ngushtë ose dyshimi se shoqja e ngushtë e një mashkulli nuk është thjesht shoqe e ngushtë, shoqëron çiftet. Ky i tretë është shumë i rrezikshëm dhe lidhja bëhet problematike, sidomos nëse është partneri ai që ka një femër shoqe të ngushtë. Por çfarë ndodh pikërisht?

 I dashuri im ka një shoqe shumë të ngushtë, që e ka njohur në vendin e mëparshëm të punës dhe me të cilën kalon mjaft kohë çdo ditë. Ai thotë se e ka shoqe dhe se nuk duhet të mërzitem për shoqërinë e tij me të. Por unë nuk jam budallaqe që ta besoj, ndërsa ai kalon mjaft kohë me atë femër, e cila për më tepër nuk më pëlqen. Mund ta besoj burrin tim? Mund të jetë ai thjesht shok me të? Dhe a mund të jetë e vërtetë që një burrë dhe një grua të mund të jenë thjesht miq? Pyetja është e komplikuar, por ajo merr përgjigje. Ja se si i shpjegon lexueses së saj në The Guardian, Dr. Luisa Dillner nga Londra, e cila analizon këtë çështje. Ajo iu referohet statistikave.

Gjysma e lidhjeve romatike fillojnë si miqësi

Ajo pohon se shumë lidhje romantike fillojnë pikërisht si miqësi, më shumë se gjysma e lidhjeve romantike rezultojnë të kenë qenë në fillim miqësi. Në shumë raste ky kalim i lidhjes nga miqësi në dashuri, rezulton të ketë qenë i shtrirë në kohë dhe pa ndonjë definicion fillestar, por thjesht duke vijuar komunikimin në nivele më të afërta, derisa zgjedhja si partner e secilit prej dy të shoqëruarve të jetë bërë e pashmangshme.

Një rezultat që vjen nga një faqe në internet për gratë handbag.com, pohon se është e mundur lidhja platonike midis një burri dhe një gruaje. Rezultati i cili i tha po dashurisë platonike nga 83 për qind e femrave që morën pjesë në të, u nxorr nga një votim i përgjithshëm i 1811 grave në këtë faqe.

Por, pavarësisht se kjo shifër të bën të mendosh se ekziston mundësia për të pasur një lidhje të tillë në masë midis burrave dhe grave në moshat e rritura, analistja shpjegon disa anë të tjera të pohimeve. Ajo thotë se në këtë 83 përqindësh që i ka thënë po lidhjes platonike midis dy sekseve, nuk është e vërtetë se nuk ka pasur më parë lidhje. Shumë nga votueset kanë miq të ngushtë ish të dashurit e dikurshëm, apo ish burrat nga të cilët janë divorcuar. Pra, kjo shoqëri e ngushtë dhe e parrezikshme, që nuk dëmton partneren aktuale, është një lidhje që është konsumuar dikur në nivelin e saj romatik dhe erotik. Si mund të merret tani ky votim i nivelit prej 83 përqind të grave?

Numri i atyre që i kanë pasur ish të dashur ose burra, miqtë e tyre më të mirë të sotëm, është 50 përqind e grave.

Edhe diçka tjetër: Një në tri gra, tenton sërish të ketë lidhje me ish-ët e saj. Shpesh ajo i provokon, por pa pasur qëllim për të rikthyer lidhjen. Kështu rezultojnë përgjigjet e grave që kanë votuar.

Çfarë mendojnë burrat

Ndërkohë një tjetër studim, i cili vë në dukje sjelljen e burrave, pohon se atyre u pëlqen të jenë të tërhequr nga shoqet e tyre, që nuk i kanë të dashura, por vetëm shoqe të ngushta.

Madje sipas një studimi që iu është bërë 1000 burrave nga disa shtete të Amerikës, rezulton se tridhjetë përqind e tyre ëndërrojnë ta kenë partnere shoqen e tyre të ngushtë, pavarësisht se nuk e shprehin dukshëm këtë kërkesë me sjelljen e tyre dhe rezervohen të mos e pohojnë kurrë me fjalë. Por ata do të donin që ajo të zinte të paktën një herë pozicionin e një partnereje.

Disa psikologë besojnë se pikëtakimi me seksin në një marrëdhënie të tillë, nuk funksionin , kështu që prandaj ndodh kalimi i saj në nivel krejt platonik. Fenomeni i tërheqjes shkon deri në kufijtë erotikë, por nuik i kalon ata. Por ka të tjerë që mendojnë se gjithmonë ka një lloj flirti, edhe pse jo shumë të dukshëm, midis miqve të sekseve të ndryshme. Ata pohojnë se gjatë gjithë kohës ka shenja të tilla dhe, edhe pse ato mund të duken se injorohen nga njëra ose nga tjetra palë, sërish ekzistojnë, injorimi i këtyre sinjaleve dhe shenjave bëhet pikërisht për hatër të miqësë.

Kur miqësia ndodh

Sa më gjatë të vijojë miqësia, aq më pranë metamorfozës së tërheqjes erotike ajo do të shkojë. Një studim i bërë në 120 studentë në Universitetin Shtetëror të Kalifornisë, nxorri se disa miqësi fillojnë pikërisht si tentativa për të zgjedhur partnerin. Ndërsa testimi i palës vazhdon, gjenden tek ai ose ajo shumë gjëra pozitive dhe të përbashkëta. Por nuk gjendet tërheqja për të cilën ishin afruar në fakt palët. Dhe më pas e gjithë kjo kthehet në një miqësi të vërtetë, pa eksploruar më për erotizëm.

Kështu që pyetjes, nëse duhet ta lejosh ose jo partnerin të qëndrojë gjatë me miken e tij të ngushtë, mund ti përgjigjesh edhe pozitivisht. Mund të ketë ndodhur që burri ose partneri yt të ketë kaluar fazën e eksplorimit dhe ka ju ka zgjedhur pikërisht ju si partnere dhe atë si shoqe të ngushtë. Në këtë rast nuk ka rrezik.

Ju mund të shikoni se në cilën prej këtyre pozicioneve është burri ose partneri juaj dhe po ashtu mund të shikoni se në çpikë është shoqja e tij e ngushtë. Kjo është mundur, nëse ju i lejoni vetes të mos e paragjykoni miqësinë e tyre dhe të jeni e pranishme për të parë vetë se çfarë relacioni kanë ata. Por nga ana tjetër nuk është mirë që ju duke u nisur nga paragjykimet të arrini në konkluzionine ndalimit ose të reduktimit të takimeve të tyre, duke i vënë alternativa absurde partnerit tuaj. Më parë përpiquni të shihni çfarë dëshiron ai, çfarë interesash ka, si dhe të shikoni se çfarë e mban në miqësi me femrën, të cilën ju e gjykoni si një rivale të mundshme dhe për të cilën bashkëshorti ose partneri thotë se e ka vetëm shoqe të ngushtë.

Marre nga :  O. Velaj  - Gazeta Metropol


Cili eshte mendimi juaj?


Respekte

----------


## drity

Besoj se po, me kondite qe ajo gruja te jet shum e shemtut.

----------


## BARAT

> Besoj se po, me kondite qe ajo gruja te jet shum e shemtut.


Mund te shtosh edhe qe te jete pa kembe fare...t'ia kete prere treni aksidentalisht

PS
Shok me te ngushte se te dashuri nuk...si ne kuptimin e mirefillte edhe ne ate tjetrin

ndoshta Dajana ka dash me dit a mund te kete nje grua shok te ngushte pervec shokut te ngushte qe ka,  shokut Burri dmth...ose ose mund te kete edhe dy tre shoke te ngushte...
ashtu si dhe shoku Burri mund te kete dy tre shoqe shuuuume te ngushta...qe si perfundim i bie te jesh Happy ne komuni8

----------


## Dito

Femrat i japin miqesise ate qe i marrin borxh dashurise.

Midis burrit e femres mund te kete dashuri, adhurim, armiqesi, passion……*Miqesi?* Kurre!



*Dito.*

----------


## elen

*Dhe une si keta me lart qe jemi me kohen e Qepes ..
nuk ka miqesi mes te dashuruarve.*

----------


## SKUTHI

Per mua ekziston..

----------


## Anisela

*Miqesia ekziston,por ne nje perqindje teper te vogel!!!*

----------


## augusta b

jemi ne shekullin e prishjes se miqesise.jetojme ne shekullin e helmimit shpirteror.besimi eshte rralluar.miqte gjithashtu.nuk ka rendesi gjinia.miqesia mbetet miqesi.

----------


## Blue_sky

Une njeriun me te afert ne nivel miqesor mashkull e kam, pra mik i afert. 

Nese do doja qe gjysma ime e embel te kishte shoqe te ngushte nje femer...? Hemm... e shohim ate pune :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Miqesia mes nje femre e nje mashkulli ekziston perhere, por ... gjithmone ka edhe nje fije dashurie ne mes per mendimin tim.
Sidoqofte besoj ne kete lloj miqesie...

----------


## BaBa

Doja t'iu beja nje pyetje.....

 Pse nje mashkull nuk mund te mbaj shoqeri me nje femer ose anasjelltas?!

Cili do te ishte mendimi juaj?!

----------


## Fittox

Mendoj qe eshte shum normale qe shoqnia te kthehet ne dashuri.
Sepse shum me mir eshte ta dashurosh nje femer qe e njeh ne 
te gjitha aspektet, se sa nje qe e takon ne rrug... 

Une kesaj tema ja kisha shtuar edhe nje pyetje
 Pse nje Dashuri nuk mund te kthehet ne Shoqeri ?

----------


## sam1r

> Mendoj qe eshte shum normale qe shoqnia te kthehet ne dashuri.
> Sepse shum me mir eshte ta dashurosh nje femer qe e njeh ne 
> te gjitha aspektet, se sa nje qe e takon ne rrug... 
> 
> Une kesaj tema ja kisha shtuar edhe nje pyetje
>  Pse nje Dashuri nuk mund te kthehet ne Shoqeri ?


*pikerisht per kte arsyen qe e dhe me lart nuk mund te ndodh ajo pyetja qe bere me posht...*

----------


## alda09

egziston e come, ta them nga esperienza ime, kemi qene qe nga femijeria e vazhdojm te jemi dhe sot dy miq qe shkembejm respekt,sinqeritet,dhe dashuri(d.miqesore)

----------


## Black_Mamba

Aman edhe ti Baba gjinia e kundert kuptoje edhe ti pseeeeeeen.

----------


## offspring

> Doja t'iu beja nje pyetje.....
> 
>  Pse nje mashkull nuk mund te mbaj shoqeri me nje femer ose anasjelltas?!
> 
> Cili do te ishte mendimi juaj?!


Sepse une do i propozoja direkt!

----------


## BaBa

> Aman edhe ti Baba gjinia e kundert kuptoje edhe ti pseeeeeeen.


e dim lale e dim po e hapa per ato qe se din re  :shkelje syri:   ca gjana thuhen direkt po varet se si ta pret tjetrra  :ngerdheshje: 





*PS:  dhe Titulli temes ishte shum i qart  sa  me vrap e ndrryshoni !! ksaji i bie tamam vjedhje te mendimit te lire* 




shnet.

----------


## jessi89

Nuk eshte e thene qe me sa femra te shoqerohesh ta kthesh ket shoqeri ne dashuri.
Por nqs shef se ylli te puqet me te, pse jo edhe dashuri.Kjo lloj lidhje do me dukej shume me baza per  jetegjatesi.
Babe,paske rene ne hall,paske shume te tilla si duket....LOL.......pershendetje per temen

----------


## RaPSouL

Pse te mos mbash shoqeri? Ndoshta ne te kaluaren dicka e till ka qene tabu mirepo ne shekullin 21 gjithcka ka ndryshuar dhe shoqeria ne mes gjinive te kunderta eshte mese normale, ndersa anuar nga fakti se nese lind dashuria nga shoqeria aty dalim ne nje teme tjeter e cila ska te bej me pyetjen e parashtruar ne kete teme.

Respekte!

PS: Psh une kam plot shoqeri te gjinise femerore posacerisht ketu ne forum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Varet,
nese ajo shoqja ka karakteristikat qe perputhen me ate qe ti kerkon prej nje vajze atehere ka shume mundesi qe te lindi dashuria prej kesaj shoqerie. Ne te kundert shoqeria nuk kalon ne fazen dashurore por mbetet ne ate shoqerore.

----------

